# Batteries -Gel or Wet



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

My leisure battery is a Gel type and the built in charger is set to the Gel position.About 18 months ago the vehicle battery was replaced by the base vehicle dealer (Fiat) and they said it was a wet battery that was originally fitted so they replaced with same.All has been ok.Obviously the charger is coping with the two different batteries.Anyone else come across this or had any problems with it?


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

most built-in chargers do not charge the vehicle battery anyway, only the leisure battery. And those which do charge the vehicle battery usually have a separate output for this, which is independent of the switch setting for the leisure battery. So no problem.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Boff said:


> Hi,
> 
> most built-in chargers do not charge the vehicle battery anyway, only the leisure battery. And those which do charge the vehicle battery usually have a separate output for this, which is independent of the switch setting for the leisure battery. So no problem.
> 
> ...


hi Boff, thanks for info


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

*gel vs wet vs normal automotive*

This seems to answer(ish) the question I was about to ask, but it does say "Most built in chargers...."

An old thread, so can anyone give a definitive answer for Hymers (in my case a 2002 B544)?

My gel leisure battery is on the way out and from other threads it appears that the expected life is around 7 years so I imagine this is the original battery achieveing its expected design life.

I need to know if the main battery will also be gel (I would not have expected this as gel batteries are generally for leisure use and not for cranking big diesels).

I do know that the charging unit charges both batteries.

Again from other threads it looks as though the price difference between gel and wet batteries is not justified by the increased leisure performance. If you can buy 3 wet batteries for the price of 1 gel battery then the wet battery only has to last half as long for you to be in profit.

Just to confirm, are we talking here about gel and wet LEISURE batteries? Or are we saying that a normal automotive battery will do nearly as well and is a lot cheaper?

I am thinking of adding a second leisure battery (but where?) so cost considerations are even more important.

Cheers

LGC


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

In a 2002 B544, I suspect the charger is a Schaudt Electroblock EBL99 (might be an EBL100).

The Gel / Lead-Acid (L-A) switch affects the charging regime for the leisure battery(ies) only. It changes the time spent in the second of the three charging phases - 1 hour for L-A and 8 hours for Gel. (This is the Uo stage within a IUoU 3-stage charging cycle.)

When connected to a mains hook-up, in the first I-stage, the voltage rises progressively to 14.3 volts whilst the charging current is at 18A. Then in the second Uo stage the voltage remains at 14.3V whilst the current falls back as the battery(ies) become charged. Finally, in the third U stage the voltage falls to 13.8V and the current will be minimal whilst the battery is float-charged.

The EBL does charge the vehicle starter battery as well, but the output is a maximum of 2 amps, and the maximum voltage of 14.3V is below the 'gassing' voltage for a L-A battery. In any event, the starter battery (assuming it's under the bonnet) can vent to the outside air.

When you replace your leisure battery, you can use a L-A rather than Gel, provided you change the charge-selector on the EBL. I went for 2x110Ah Elecsol since they are well reputed and are of a similar size to the original Exide Gel fitted by Hymer. Many of the flooded L-A batteries are too tall to fit in the Hymer's underfloor tray - (may not be an issue with B544, but is with B Starline). The Elecsols work well with the EBL which must be set to L-A (or Blei-Säure if the unit is labelled in German). If you fit L-A (including Elecsol) you need to fit venting tubes to direct any 'gassing' to the outside. Whilst Elecsols are sold as fully sealed, they can give off hydrogen in the event of failure of one of the cells - as can a gel battery.

Good luck,

Philip


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Philip,

many thanks - a very useful post.

I have asked a number of questions in another post, including about venting (which you have now answered).

In the B544 the battery is under the driver's seat so I would need to vent downwards from there.

Presumably this means drilling a hole in the floor (which is a bit of a scary option especially as I don't know if the double skin floor extends under the driver's seat).

Are venting tubes a standard item, or do you just run some (e.g. plastic) tubing down through the floor?

Cheers

LGC

Oh, and it is an EBL 99. Thanks again.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I can't really advise you as my Hymer is on a Sprinter chassis and therefore does not have the Alko double floor, so I don't know where it ends. I had my batteries supplied and fitted by Dave Newell when he was also doing a service and fitting a reversing camera for me. I think the vent nozzles came with the Elecsols and the tubing is a standard clear plastic item. In my case, the batteries are in a tray below the floor and Dave simply drilled a couple of holes through the base of it. He is in Telford - depending on where you are, you might talk to him? Alternatively, Mark at Central Leisure Services is well-regarded.

Philip

Dave Newell

>>CLS<<


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Unfortunately (from a service point of view) I am in coastal Suffolk so both these options are a long way away.

I have done a reasonable amount of DIY and motor car servicing but haven't tackled much in motor homes so far.

No doubt I will learn 

Cheers

LGC


----------

